# Trek 930 into an SS???



## BassBikerD (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey guys, 
I have a trek 930 singletrack from the mid 90's sitting around and was wondering if anyone has converted this bad biy to a SS before. Its a steel frame, rigid fork, with mavic singletrack rims... It rolls old school...Any thoughts? What should I look into to make this thing SS worthy?


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

just get you a chain tensioner and strip the gears did the same myslef.


----------



## hooker_47 (Apr 12, 2007)

I had the exact same bike, converted to SS about a year ago. Fantastic single speed. I ended up giving it to my brother when I built up my 29'er, but I will probably try to pick up another one off eBay to build up as my beater SS. Love that frame.


----------



## BassBikerD (Mar 19, 2008)

Well today was the day! I got to test out my trek as a "singlespeed". It's not quite a true SS as it still has the full cassette and rear derallieur acting as a chain tensioner. But it got new brake handles today to replace the shoddy "fully integrated: brake and shifter combo. And may I say, HOLY COW>>>>>> I thought I was gonna die on the trails! I have never felt such pain riding before! But the sad part (or awesome for some) is I wanted to keep going! Ahhh, no gears to worry about it is nice. I could actually focus on the trail! I can't wait to go again tomorrow! Oh boy oh boy!!


----------



## cazloco (Apr 6, 2005)

*970 SSed*

Since I had access to a oxyacy torch and a set of Rohloff slider dropouts, I was able to convert my old 970 to a SS. It's sitting in the garage corner but kept me SSpinning for two years before it was replaced. The only problem with it was that since it was an early 90s frame, it wasn't suspension-dimensioned and with a fox vanilla on the front, it was hard to keep the front end down when I sat and climbed.

Caz


----------



## Albacore (Feb 21, 2005)

*Fka*

I have a bike now called FKA (Formerly Known As 930). Mine is a '95 930 that I had a local framebuilder convert with Sub 11 horizontal dropouts. I love it. I have been riding it regularly and racing occasionally for 5 years now.


----------



## Zero Signal (Aug 17, 2007)

Sweet. I'm hoping to turn my 96 930 Singletrack into more of a touring bike than a mountain bike when I go SS. I'm also hoping to get lucky with the gearing I want an not need a tensioner, we shall see.

Anybody else have pics of their 930s?


----------



## BassBikerD (Mar 19, 2008)

Hmm....I should put mine up sometime...


----------



## rinkle (Nov 5, 2005)

This was my S/S 930. It was a 93 and worked great for single track and commuting.
Worked great rigid also. I used two power links and an extra piece of chain when using a larger cog.


----------



## VernDog (Jan 17, 2004)

*Trek 1995 and 1996*

_This in my 95 "950" set up tensionerless (36 x 17) and well raced on last season, o cups, 24 hours events, and local weekly races., tough as nails bike, another is this 1996 "730" which for now I fitted some panaracer firecross tires on and a recent drivetrain. 
VernDog_


----------



## BassBikerD (Mar 19, 2008)

Vernon VernDog said:


> _This in my 95 "950" set up tensionerless (36 x 17) and well raced on last season, o cups, 24 hours events, and local weekly races., tough as nails bike, another is this 1996 "730" which for now I fitted some panaracer firecross tires on and a recent drivetrain.
> VernDog_


How well does it run tensioner-less? I attempted it and the chain was way too tight. I "discovered" someone that makes a half link which may be my ticket. Did you space out the front chain ring at all?


----------



## VernDog (Jan 17, 2004)

*runs sweet*

at first the chain was a little tight, not enought to worry about, I have 2 seasons on the chain now, (april to october riding) and the chain is still tensioned perfectly.

You could try a different brand of chain or a chain with a little bit of mileage already.
another option would be a eno eccentric axle hub.

VernDog


----------



## jayssmtbde (Jul 9, 2007)

*trek 930*

I had a 21" frame; 32:16 is magic


----------



## Lumbrizeta_MTB (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi guys.... can you tell me the size for the seatpost and the seatclamp, for the 930, thank you.


----------



## icon149 (Aug 16, 2010)

95 970 :thumbsup: this is my initial SS set up, looking to get some new trick bits, i've been converted.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

Lumbrizeta_MTB said:


> Hi guys.... can you tell me the size for the seatpost and the seatclamp, for the 930, thank you.


27.2 for the seatpost and 31.8 for the clamp.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

Made this for my sister last summer


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Found my way here looking for magic gear info, guess this fits the bill:










Its running fixed with a WI eccentric hub currently but I may need to rebuild that wheel - good to know that I should be able to keep it in action with another wheel I have and 32:16 if it comes to that.


----------

